
Print is dead. Long live print - akg_67
http://www.cjr.org/special_report/print_analog_comeback.php
======
szul
I think this is why indie magazines are starting to thrive in their niche;
even younger readers are appreciating the aesthetic and value of print as a
resource AND art form.

~~~
devoply
At the end of the day attention is the only finite resource. Everything else
is infinite. If you have something worthy of my attention, then I might just
pay you for it. It has nothing to do with print or infinity. It has everything
to do with the value proposition. Mass media has very little value proposition
when put against its competitors. Other things might not. Things that you care
about that are harder to find. That are easier. That are prettier. That appeal
to identity politics like vinyls and other retro things. That make you a
hipster or a snob. That differentiate you from the poseurs.

